# Social Worker Post Adoption



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

We officially adopted our LO in October with birth certificate coming through the week before Christmas - we have not heard a word from our social worker since the week of our court date which I find really strange - don't get me wrong I am delighted that after 2.5 years of them in our lives it makes a lovely change but I cannot help feeling there must be some sort of paperwork to be finalised and post adoption meetings - could anyone advise ? I am in Scotland, if that makes a difference


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in Norfolk and we had no more contact with our social worker after we went to court for the celebration day.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Once adoption order is through there is no more need for contact unless you ask them for support.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm Scotland but we didn't hear anything from SW after we put in the papers to court.


----------

